# NBA Personnel Shake-ups!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Amare Stoudemire signs with NY yesterday, now D-Wade and Chris Bosh sign with the Heat. I guess they are saying they are "hopeful" LeBron will also sign with Miami. While we would see some amazing ball over the next 5 or 6 years, the thought of those 3 together scares me! They'd destroy everyone.

So what's left for Boozer? NY has their Power Forward now. Miami has theirs, and looking for another big name to fill their line-up. Cleveland is done with Boozer (at least they'd be smart to leave him alone), and if Chicago signs LeBron, they won't be able to afford Boozer. The only chance he has in Chi Town is if Miami signs LeBron. Personally, I don't think it'll happen that way. So it looks like Boozer may be staying right here in Utah after all. Interesting!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Booze is going Chi town 5 years $80mil


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Booze is going Chi town 5 years $80mil


Where are you getting this from?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

ESPN updates sent right to my phone.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Chicago must be high on smack to pay that clown that kind of money...oh well...he got what he wanted...a bigger paycheck...money was all he ever played for here...good riddance...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Chicago must be high on smack to pay that clown that kind of money...oh well...he got what he wanted...a bigger paycheck...money was all he ever played for here...good riddance...


AMEN!!! Before long they'll realize that even if he gives them 2 times the effort he gave the Jazz, it'll still only be worth a quarter of that contract.

Kinda funny though, I heard about his signing with Chicago not ten minutes after I finished my first post on this thread.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would LOVE to see LeBron go to the Heat now. They would rule for years!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep F- the lakers...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well its offical LeBron James is going to Miami. I don't think its going to be the happy go lucky team everyone is think it is. They only have 2 players under contract right now Beasley and Chalmers, add D-wade, Bosh and James that makes 5 And one of those is going to have to take quite a bit less just to make that happen. If they sign 7to 8 other players at the min. You know they won't be the players that can keep a game going when the Big 3 are resting. So unless they can play 48 minutes for 82 games and then IF they make the playoffs however many games that is. I don't think they can hold up, more so Wade who has been injury prone the last few years.
Plus I heard on ESPN they are going to get rid of Beasley to get more cap space for LBJ.
I think they'll make the playoffs but with no bench I say get knocked out in the first round by none other than Chicago. But whatever happens its going to be a unusual year next year. o-|| 
I just hope the Jazz can get someone who can play defense. I would be exicited if they can land David Lee Maybe in a sign and trade with NY. AK for D-lee I would take that. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh and the coach at Miami not the kind of guy that can make this team work. My guess is Pat Riley steps down from is postion to coach in November.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Beasley is already gone. I use to like LeBron, but I think this whole process made him look silly. It is going to be three super stars and 8 D-leaguers.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to give the guy some credit what he did was almost unheard of. He passed up bigger money to play with people he enjoyed working with and gave him what he felt was a better chance to win a championship. I gained a level of respect for they guy.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

unlike Boozer who would've went to play for Toronto or Charlotte if they had offered him $81M...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I have to give the guy some credit what he did was almost unheard of. He passed up bigger money to play with people he enjoyed working with and gave him what he felt was a better chance to win a championship. I gained a level of respect for they guy.


 I was just the opposite- I lost some of the respect I had for the guy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The whole presser was a bit over the top for me. I mean, who does Lebron think he is? Jake Heaps?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The whole presser was a bit over the top for me. I mean, who does Lebron think he is? Jake Heaps?


Bahahaha no doubt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Joking aside, I don't fault Boozer or LBJ for their decisions. Fans forget that basketball is a career. If these guys decide moving teams furthers their careers, that is their deal. I offer my support/protest in how I as a sports consumer choose to buy tickets, gear, and watch TV. But it is their job so I don't faul them. It isn't about loyalty for any profession. I am not among the Boozer haters. When healthy, he's one of the best players in the league. The Jazz will not be as good without him. 

As a Jazz fan, I'm not looking forward to the coming 2-3 years. Boozer is gone. Okur (not that I'm a fan of Okur's game anyway) is out for most of next season, if he comes back at all. That means the Jazz have one superstar and the rest of the team are guys that couldn't start for 2/3 of the NBA teams, and half of the Jazz roster for next year should be in the D-League, if drawing a check at all. The Jazz management have saddled themselves with huge contracts for mediocre players (AK, Okur, Milsap) and by loozzing Boozer, are in a world of hurt. It'll take 50 wins to make the play-offs in the west (again). And that just isn't going to happen. Its gonna be a touch couple of years for Jazz fans. But that is the business at work I guess. Business is good and BAD decisions on what/who to invest. And the Jazz have made some very bad investments.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Kevin Durant showed some people what a little class is.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I have to give the guy some credit what he did was almost unheard of. He passed up bigger money to play with people he enjoyed working with and gave him what he felt was a better chance to win a championship. I gained a level of respect for they guy.


Quite the opposite in my opinion. He will make more in Miami than he ever would in Cleveland just because the market is bigger, more money to be made in endorsements. It isn't like he took minimum pay he is going to get like 5 million less a year than if he would have got a max contract. I agree the whole ESPN thing was stupid. There is nothing about this whole thing that will make him look good. Now I will say I don't blame him for the decision he made, I would go where I thought my best chance of winning a title was, because that is about all he has left to do. I still don't think he choose the right team, but time will tell.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a great article, in my opinion, that is spot on about this whole LeBron circus.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/lebron-james-chasing-celebrity-not-championships-070910


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Joking aside, I don't fault Boozer or LBJ for their decisions. I am not among the Boozer haters. When healthy, he's one of the best players in the league. The Jazz will not be as good without him. *Same here Gary.... I was looking at his stats and he only had a couple bad years out of six for the Jazz. They are going to struggle mightily without him and lose a lot of games because he's not there. I'm looking forward to the new "reason" the Jazz can't get it done since they no longer have Boozer to blame. I hope he does well in Chicago.*
> 
> The Jazz have made some very bad investments. I think that is about to become extremely evident now that the "goat" for most Jazz fans is out of the equation...its a team game and the Jazz were sucking it up as a team, not just because of one guy.


I'm happy for Lebron.... I think with Wade and Bosch (spelling?), the Heat have a good chance for a decent run in the playoffs. I don't know if they'll just up and win the whole thing right away but it should sure be exciting to watch anyway. I haven't wanted to watch basketball in a long time, but I'm looking forward to Lakers/Heat, Celtics/Heat and Jazz/Heat games....


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Joking aside, I don't fault Boozer or LBJ for their decisions. I am not among the Boozer haters. When healthy, he's one of the best players in the league. The Jazz will not be as good without him. *Same here Gary.... I was looking at his stats and he only had a couple bad years out of six for the Jazz. They are going to struggle mightily without him and lose a lot of games because he's not there. I'm looking forward to the new "reason" the Jazz can't get it done since they no longer have Boozer to blame. I hope he does well in Chicago.*
> ...


What about Bulls/Jazz? That is going to be a fun game to. I'm sure Boozer will get booed, but what about Korver who sounds like is going to sign with the Bulls. 
This upcoming season is going to be intresting to say the least. I think as a Jazz fan it is going to be a disappointment but as a Basketball fan it should be a good time. 
I just hope the Jazz have something up there sleeves, trades or a FA that they might bring in. This might sound crazy but I would like to see them get Brad Miller or maybe Big Z to help in the paint. I know there old and not exactly known for there D but there really isn't anyone else.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good speculation on Korver... thats a done deal now too apparently.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So lets look at this. 
Jazz lose:
Boozer to free agency.
Korver to free agency.
Okur to injury.
And inspite of this smoke and mirrors of the trade exception, they don't have the money to sign a free agent, if they can find a half decent one that is willing to come to Utah. 
Which leaves who to shoot the ball? D-Will? It gonna be a long year Jazz fans. A very, long, year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Jazz will have a winning record. Write it down. Jerry Sloan is still on the bench and Deron Williams is still the best PG in the NBA.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm optimistic about the new guy from Butler and I'm hoping they pick up Okafur from New Orleans...he's EXACTLY the kind of player the Jazz need! With those 2 additions I think they can at least maintain their ranking in the west.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, so now the Jazz have their big guy. Now they need to make a decision on Matthews. I heard Matt Barnes, Roger Mason Jr., Ronnie Brewer, and Raja Bell are all options to fill the 2 spot should Wes leave. They're not done yet!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im surprised that La did not try to get LbJ. LOL


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im surprised that La did not try to get LbJ. LOL


That would have been an ultimate slap in the face to Kobe, so it doesn't surprise me.

Although, the day will come when Kobe isn't the player he once was, and the void will need to be filled. I'm anxious to see how he handles being "replaced".


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not that I'm a Kobe fan, but the guy has now won 5 championships. And his performance may have plateaued, but is certainly hasn't dropped yet. And he has a great team around him and they are all coming back. Until they get knocked off their perch, the Lakers are THE team to beat. And Kobe is the best in the NBA. One more title and he'll be tied with MJ. And if Kobe retires tomorrow, he'll do so as one of the greates to ever play the game. I hate Kobe and the Lakers, but he's a heck of a player. As for being replaced by Lebron - until Lebron actually wins something, let alone five or more somethings, Kobe will be on top of it all. I'm sure Kobe is losing sleep over Lebron being "greater" than he is. 

As for the Jazz' pick up of Big Al - it makes them better than they were on Monday. Loss of Korver and pick up of the Butler kid are a wash. Where Big Al can actually play center - something the Jazz have NEVER had - it will be interesting to watch. I know I'll be watching more and be optimistic about the season because of Big Al.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Not that I'm a Kobe fan, but the guy has now won 5 championships. And his performance may have plateaued, but is certainly hasn't dropped yet. And he has a great team around him and they are all coming back. Until they get knocked off their perch, the Lakers are THE team to beat. And Kobe is the best in the NBA. One more title and he'll be tied with MJ. And if Kobe retires tomorrow, he'll do so as one of the greates to ever play the game. I hate Kobe and the Lakers, but he's a heck of a player. As for being replaced by Lebron - until Lebron actually wins something, let alone five or more somethings, Kobe will be on top of it all. I'm sure Kobe is losing sleep over Lebron being "greater" than he is.
> 
> Ditto- I am no Kobe fan either but he is a competitor to the T. The only reason his ststa have plateaued is because he had to to compliment that team. He's a winner period- Lebron has a long was to go- amazing physical talent- needs the mental part of the game to go with it. He's no the leader Kobe is.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> [
> He's no the leader Kobe is.


How can you say that ? Kobe don't play d at all and he said that him self. LBJ plays d pass the ball and will carry the team when he has to. Kobe Is just a ball hog. Don't pass that much.Sorry but I disagree with you on that.I would take LBJ over Kobe any day.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Kobe is actually a very good defender. Kobe is still the king in my opinion. Lebron hasn't proved anything yet, Kobe has.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't argue with Kobe's 5 titles. I still think he is a jack-hole and should be in prison. But the guy can ball, and he is a winner. LBJ had the best record in the NBA this past year and he couldn't lead his team past the second round of the play-offs. Which puts them in the same place as our beloved home team when all was said and done.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 Easy- I'll say it again- LJ is not the leader Kobe is. I like LJ more as a person though this last fiasco lowered that opinion. None the less- Kobe is a winner and LJ hasn't stepped up to that plateau yet.
He went to the Heat -with 2 other super stars- that tells me he doesn't think he can lead others to the title.
Hell I'm from Ohio and can say that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Packfish said:
> ...


 Easy- I'll say it again- LJ is not the leader Kobe is. I like LJ more as a person though this last fiasco lowered that opinion. None the less- Kobe is a winner and LJ hasn't stepped up to that plateau yet.
He went to the Heat -with 2 other super stars- that tells me he doesn't think he can lead others to the title.
Hell I'm from Ohio and can say that.[/quote

Don't worry I will take it easy to. But I hate to say this but Kobe has players that are helping him and dang good Coach.Kobe should not have a least two ring s right now.he should still be behind bars being buddy lover.Don't get me wrong Kobe can play ball. Every one make it sound like Kobe can win it all by him self he don't need any help.BULL ****. If he don't have the team that he has last year.he would have not won it again. Do I think the heat will win this year.No they will not in less those three can play together. I will say Boston will be back there again this year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So now the Jazz sign Raja Bell! What do y'all say? Better from it or not? Looks like this signing means they'll let Wes go to Portland.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Bell signing. He's a proven commodity and will fit in well. Most of all, I like his attitude of no fear. He'll take anybody on in any setting. And that attitude will spread. This is really shaping up well for the Jazz.

FWIW - anyone else see that part of the Jefferson trade was for Koufus to go to Minnesota. Anyone care?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Koufus is dead weight...glad to see him go. I would be glad to see him traded for a new washing machine in the Jazz locker room!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If Raja Bell can take Kobe down to the ground again he'll be worth whatever the Jazz pay him, whether he's productive in uniform or not.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw the Koufos part of the deal for Big Al as well...I think it was worth it for what they got. I also think it will work out better for Kosta this way. Move him around to get experience.

I still believe the jury is out on how this season will go for Utah, but I am anxious to see what happens. 

As for the rest of the teams, only one or two have really gotten better. Other than that, everyone else is about the same.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Koufus won't play anther game in the NBA. It was a great dump of a bad player.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Koufus won't play anther game in the NBA. It was a great dump of a bad player.


He should have stayed in college for the other 3 years, that's for sure.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

He's still played more NBA games than Jimmer will. Another proof that size can be more important than talent.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


That's my point - a leader isn't one that can do it by himself and LJ proved that- it's one who can get everyone else to be part of the game and play at their best- Bird and Magic were two of the greats at this- they were leaders.
Don't like Kobe- I think he should have spent some jail time- but the girl didn't sound like she was beyond fault either.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The girl could have stood by her story, Kobe served time, and she would still be a waitress/hotel maid. Or she could take the "undisclosed settlment" from Kobe, he walks, and she never works for the rest of her life.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Or had integrity and stuck to her story if it was totally true- sorry I forgot what I was saying- Not fond of Kobe as a person though I do think he has matured some. Probably wouldn't be fond of her either.
Heard a something my dad said to my older brother as a kid. You are given 1 thing in life that no one can take away- only you can give it away- it's your word son don't forget it.


----------

